
Buffer acquires sharing plugin Digg Digg - joeyespo
http://blog.bufferapp.com/buffer-digg-digg
======
JeremyBanks
Did they ever have any affiliation with Digg? If not and it's so popular, I'm
surprised they haven't got a C&D or something. Two trademark violations don't
make a right... =P

~~~
sfrench
If I had to guess, it just flew under the radar enough to not be noticed. I'd
bet they probably will have a C&D soon (if not already).

disclaimer: I used to work for Digg

~~~
brackin
I'd hope they'd rebrand it anyway to something like 'Social Bar'.

------
Timothee
The sharing "widgets" like this one fall under the category "do people really
use those?" for me.

I don't think I care to see the number of tweets, likes of an article I'm
already about to read. Most likely if I opened the page, it's that I want to
read it and a lot of "likes" won't make me read it longer if I don't find it
interesting, or stop me from reading if it has none. (since any piece, good or
bad, starts at 0)

And I'm probably too conscious about my sharing towards others to click on the
buttons to re-broadcast.

But of course, I'm probably not the median user here :)

~~~
brackin
I think it's good social credibility, although this doesn't really work on
sites like TechCrunch where they'll get a similar amount of engagement each
time.

It's like a Hacker News upvote.

------
bretthardin
Congrats guys. This is proof you guys are amazing and killing it. Keep up the
good work. Continue to deliver us great things.

------
mdolon
That's interesting, I wrote a similar plugin for WordPress
(<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sharebar/>) and have also received some
interest from people wanting to acquire it. Is there a proper way to value
these open source plugins/widgets?

------
timjahn
Congrats to Joel and Leo! I'm a huge fan of Buffer and I think this is a great
addition.

Actually just replaced Sharebar on our site with this plugin instead. This one
is much cleaner looking and the functionality seems more solid.

------
michaeltomko
Digg Digg has been beneficial for a lot of client sites who need something
easy to manage social buttons on their blog posts. Hopefully the acquisition
will bring about some more developer-friendly changes to allow for easier
styling and management. All in all, it's cool to see a company like Buffer
making this type of acquisition though.

------
robkwok
I guess as long as the name is memorable...

seems like a very smart acquisition, congrats!

------
untog
Well, at least they'll get to get rid of their dated name now? The toolbar
doesn't even have a Digg button.

Disappointed to find out that it's a WordPress extension, though- means I
can't use it, at least.

~~~
highace
Same. I would be happy to use this if I could just drop it in to my site in
the form of a js plugin or similar... though I suppose it's not too hard to
make my own. I guess this is for the bloggers who aren't very techie.

------
mrschwabe
Nice work Buffer team. Notice that Leo is already using Digg Digg on his blog
:) Joel's using Tumblr though so he can't use it right now :(

